# Is it required to renew British Passport while in Philippines on permanent 13a?



## prolife (May 3, 2017)

If a British citizen is living in Philippines on permanent 13a visa, and has no plans to travel abroad, can he live in Philippines on expired British passport?

Does Bureau of Immigration in Philippines ask for a valid British passport for ACR renewals after 5 years, and also for yearly reporting? What if the passport is expired?


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

My passport is due for renewal 2018.
And yes the last two years i have done my annual registration i was asked for my passport.
Even my bank BDO wanted a copy of my passport to renew my ATM card.
Remember this is the Philippines and the rules change often.
In 2016 all i had to show for my annual registration was my passport and ACR card
In 2017 it was Passport , ACR card, and a copy of a form filled in as well.
I will be renewing mine as you never know.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just under the assumption and because of what seems to be a somewhat fluid environment here, I would assume one would be prudent to ensure that any and all paperwork to do with being a foreigner in this country should be up to date and current. That being said, my US passport will expire in March of 2019 and I will be sure to renew it and then take the new one to the local Immigration Office and see if they will stamp with a new 13A stamp or if it would be necessary to retain the one with the original stamp. Gene should have some thoughts on this as he has been in-country for quite a few years as has MCA.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

As a foreigner living in the PIs you are already traveling internationally. You need to keep your passport up to date. Immigration will want to see it for your annual report for the 13a, and if you ever need to leave... you will need it. 

I just renewed mine recently by mail. It was quite simple. Hopefully the British passport is as easy as the US one to renew.


----------



## prolife (May 3, 2017)

expatuk2016 said:


> My passport is due for renewal 2018.
> And yes the last two years i have done my annual registration i was asked for my passport.
> Even my bank BDO wanted a copy of my passport to renew my ATM card.
> Remember this is the Philippines and the rules change often.
> ...


British passport can be renewed only by sending the application by courier to London, so that means sending your original passport out-of-country. It's a lengthy procedure of few months based on what I read on Google search.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Might be worthwhile to see if there is a British Embassy/Consulate here that you could do business with.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Might be worthwhile to see if there is a British Embassy/Consulate here that you could do business with.
> 
> Fred


Even using the US embassy to renew mine, it still got mailed back to the US for processing. Luckily the US visa renewal only took 3 weeks door to door.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

prolife said:


> British passport can be renewed only by sending the application by courier to London, so that means sending your original passport out-of-country. It's a lengthy procedure of few months based on what I read on Google search.


I renewed my British passport and one of our daughters last year and the whole process took 17 days. One of our sons just did his a few weeks ago and it took 15 days. 
The passport is sent to Liverpool not London. 
You have to apply online and send the old passport and colour copies of each page. They also require 2 pictures that have to be the exact size or your application may be delayed


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Just under the assumption and because of what seems to be a somewhat fluid environment here, I would assume one would be prudent to ensure that any and all paperwork to do with being a foreigner in this country should be up to date and current. That being said, my US passport will expire in March of 2019 and I will be sure to renew it and then take the new one to the local Immigration Office and see if they will stamp with a new 13A stamp or if it would be necessary to retain the one with the original stamp. Gene should have some thoughts on this as he has been in-country for quite a few years as has MCA.
> 
> Fred


Don't remind me Fred of how many years I've been here. Sometimes it feels like an eternity and others like I'm the new kid on the block. Going on 15 years now and learn something new everyday it seems.

I had my passport renewed I think it was maybe six years ago? (My wife has it put away and have no idea where the heck it is.)
At that time when I went to the embassy to have it renewed they told me to just keep the old passport with the new one. They said no more at that time. That's exactly what I've done each year when renewing my 13A. Now maybe things have or will change I have no idea. It's always best to get the info straight from the horses mouth as it were. A short visit at the local immigration office will get the (legal) and current dope on the matter.

Another poster on this thread said he even needed his passport at BDO to renew his ATM card. I think I'd raise a little bit of an issue with that one. Banks are not the immigration office and once you have an account at one if rules change you automatically grandfather into compliance. 
It should be said here that we do use BDO and haven't been confronted with that. We use Metrobank for all major banking and have found them to be to best of the bunch.


Asian Spirit


----------



## prolife (May 3, 2017)

magsasaja said:


> I renewed my British passport and one of our daughters last year and the whole process took 17 days. One of our sons just did his a few weeks ago and it took 15 days.
> The passport is sent to Liverpool not London.
> You have to apply online and send the old passport and colour copies of each page. They also require 2 pictures that have to be the exact size or your application may be delayed


On gov.uk, it asks for colour copies of non-UK passport ONLY if you are dual-national. You said, send colour copies of each page. Did you mean, we need to send colour copy of UK passport as well? I can't see it anywhere.

For renewal of UK passport from overseas, it also asks for 1 identity document showing name and address from last 1 year. I think colour copy of ACR card will suffice this requirement, but what if it's not issued in last 1 year, will it still be acceptable?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Passport required on 5 year renewal*



prolife said:


> If a British citizen is living in Philippines on permanent 13a visa, and has no plans to travel abroad, can he live in Philippines on expired British passport?
> 
> Does Bureau of Immigration in Philippines ask for a valid British passport for ACR renewals after 5 years, and also for yearly reporting? What if the passport is expired?


I did the 5 year renewal last year and yes they want us to have a current passport with at least 6 months on it.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

prolife said:


> On gov.uk, it asks for colour copies of non-UK passport ONLY if you are dual-national. You said, send colour copies of each page. Did you mean, we need to send colour copy of UK passport as well? I can't see it anywhere.
> 
> For renewal of UK passport from overseas, it also asks for 1 identity document showing name and address from last 1 year. I think colour copy of ACR card will suffice this requirement, but what if it's not issued in last 1 year, will it still be acceptable?


Sorry, i forgot to say the kids are dual national and it was their Filipino passport that needed to be colour photocopied.
I cant remember which identity document i used, but it would have been my ACR card or Filipino driving license. Just checked both and neither had been issued within the last year of my application.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

prolife said:


> British passport can be renewed only by sending the application by courier to London, so that means sending your original passport out-of-country. It's a lengthy procedure of few months based on what I read on Google search.


Not sure if this helps but the British Embassy in Manila was a great help to me when I got a visa for my wife so we could honeymoon in Northern Ireland I have no personal knowledge if an expat can renew at his own embassy but will be highly surprised if you can not. Reba


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Not sure if this helps but the British Embassy in Manila was a great help to me when I got a visa for my wife so we could honeymoon in Northern Ireland I have no personal knowledge if an expat can renew at his own embassy but will be highly surprised if you can not. Reba


British Consulates and Embassies will not assist with renewing a UK passport. It has to be sent to Liverpool. I renewed mine last year using a courier service and my replacement passport was back in less than 1 week.


----------



## Crazy_about_Scuba (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi,

Who did you use as a courier service to help please? I'm trying to find one online.

Someone to send/receive my UK passport whilst I'm in Manila.

Many thanks,
Justin


----------



## Crazy_about_Scuba (Jun 11, 2018)

magsasaja said:


> I renewed my British passport and one of our daughters last year and the whole process took 17 days. One of our sons just did his a few weeks ago and it took 15 days.
> The passport is sent to Liverpool not London.
> You have to apply online and send the old passport and colour copies of each page. They also require 2 pictures that have to be the exact size or your application may be delayed


Is there a service you could recommend?
I'm looking to do exactly this.

Many thanks!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Crazy_about_Scuba said:


> Is there a service you could recommend?
> I'm looking to do exactly this.
> 
> Many thanks!


Use DHL.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> Use DHL.


I think Fedex is more popular than DHL in Philippines. I have used them twice in the past 2 weeks and documents to Dubai delivered within 2 working days.


----------

